# Control of bleeding vessel



## donavon56 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi group:

Need a CPT code for "control of bleeding vessel in base of left sacral decubitus ulcer" (done in OR).  This was controlled with figure-of-eight sutures.

Thanks,


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 19, 2009)

Need more info - please post the entire Op Report.  I'm looking to see if this is postop bleeding or something else.  Is the specific vessel identified?  How was it repaired -- cauterized, sutured?

Julie, CPC


----------



## nikki_coder (Apr 14, 2010)

*Control of bleeding with cauterization and suture*

I just came across this same scenerio and are unsure how to code it. 

The op states that cauterization and suture ligation was both performed.  They dont specify the specific vessel that was ligated, but it is due to post-op bleeding. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mickeycoriell (Aug 12, 2014)

42962


----------



## cynthiabrown (Aug 20, 2014)

look at 15931


----------

